# Harrassment



## Donna9159 (Sep 7, 2011)

I am new to the forum and thought it was about everyone helping each other with information and contacts.

Now I am receiving rude and insulting emails from another poster. Any one know who I should direct an email to.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Can you please report the private message, and we will look into it.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

More info: go to your inbox of private messages and open the message in question, you should see a small exclamation sign icon (looks exadtly like the one next to the 'thanks' button on all posts. Just click on that little icon to report the post.

thank you


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Donna9159 said:


> I am new to the forum and thought it was about everyone helping each other with information and contacts.
> 
> Now I am receiving rude and insulting emails from another poster. Any one know who I should direct an email to.


Hi Donna - sorry to hear that.
Send us details of the poster and we will get the administrator to investigate them.


----------

